# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  كاتب يقول : لتحيا اللغة العربية ....ويسقط سيبويه .

## محمد المبارك

كاتب يقول : لتحيا اللغة العربية ....ويسقط سيبويه .
رأيكم ايها الفضلاء!!!


لتحيا اللغة العربية ....ويسقط سيبويه 

مراد حميد عبدالله

قد تستغرب عزيزي القارئ كثيرا من العنوان ، لكن هذا هو ما وصل اليه المثقفون في عصر العولمة ، والتعنصر للغرب ، فهذا العنوان الذي اثار حفيظتك هو عنوان كتاب لاحد الكتّاب والمثقفين المصريين الذين ينادون بالتحرر اللغوي والخروج من التشرنق العربي المقيت الذي جعل اللغة العربية في درك الحضيض ، فالكاتب شخصية مرموقة داخل المشهد السياسي والثقافي في الوقت نفسه ( شريف الشوباشي) الذي يشغل الان منصب وكيل وزير الثقافة المصرية وصدر الكتاب عن الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب .ان كتاب ( لتحيا العربية ...ويسقط سيبويه) يتالف من 195 صفحة يتوزع على مقدمة وعشرة فصول ، اذ ضمن المؤلف المقدمة الدوافع التي دعته الى تاليف الكتاب وقد اجملها في ثلاثة اسباب تشمل : 
•1- موقف مطبوعة ( الالمناك )، وهي مطبوعة سنوية تحمل المعلومات الاساسية في المجالات كافة ، وآخر الاحصائيات العالمية التي قررت ان اللغة العربية لم تعد قائمة بذاتها ، اي كونها لغة غير مستعملة ، بل ان لغة التخاطب اليومية والتفاهم هي ((اللهجات المصرية والسورية والمغربية)) اي اللغات العامية لهذه الدول ، بينما امست اللغة العربية مجرد لغة تستعمل لقراءة الكتب والمراجع فقط ، ولو استطاعوا صياغة لغة الكتب وفق اللهجات العامية لفعلوا ، ثم يصحو الكاتب من غفوته لينتفض معلقا على مطبوعة الالمناك بقوله ((من الممكن ان يكون اول رد فعل لنا ان ننتفض صائحين هيهات ... موتوا بغيضكم ايها الحاقدون... والله هذا لن يكون ابدا)) ، ثم يستدرك بقوله (( وانا اقول ان شاء الله هذا لن يكون ، ولكن هذا لا يكفي ، فهذه المطبوعة تعد من المطبوعات الجادة التي يعتد بها العالم وان كانت لا تخلو من الاغراض الخبيثة وخاصة حيال الاسلام والعرب))موقف متناقض للكاتب ، ولما يعد هذه المطبوعة من المطبوعات التي تحارب الاسلام والعرب فلماذا استشهد بها ؟ ونحن لا نستبعد ان تكون هذه المطبوعة صادرة عن الصهيونية العالمية وهدفها الانتقاص من الاسلام والعرب .
•2- ((تدريس بعض الجامعات ومعاهد اللغة( اللهجات العامية ) في اوربا وغيرها عوضا عن العربية فضلا عن اعتماد مراكز تعليم اللغة في البلدان العربية الشيء نفسه مع الاجانب المبتدئين في تعلم لغتنا )) ان العربية بعدما حطت رحالها في لغة اقرها القران وحافظ عليها لماذا تاتي الدعوات الى ان نحيد عنها بحجة اتباع اللهجات ((والعرب قديما كانوا يعتمدون على اللهجات في كلامهم وقليلا ما يتكلمون اللغة المشتركة ؟))لكن ما لايعرفه الكاتب ان اللهجات كانت فصيحة وليست عامية كما هي اليوم، والاختلاف كان لاسباب فنية تتعلق بالشكل، هذا من جانب ، اما الجانب الاخر، فانا لا نيقن ان جامعات العالم الغربي مثل جامعة لندن اوجامعة السربون او غيرها، تقوم بتدريس اللغة العربية باستعمال اللهجات المصرية والسورية والمغربية(اللغا   العامية)، وان سلمنا بهذا القول فان هذه الجامعات والمعاهد على اية لهجة ستستند في تدريسها، او ايها افصح من الاخرى(السورية المصرية المغربية) فهذا هو ما كان متبع عند العرب ،في حين ان دول المغرب العربي تغلب على السنتها اللغة الفرنسية حتى تكاد ان تكون اللهجة الرسمية ، لكن كلامه قد يكون صحيحا لان بعض الباحثين والاكاديمين المصريين يستعملون اللغة العامية في تدريسهم وقد سأموا من القواعد المقيتة التي لم ولن يتقونها،لذا اعتمدوا اللغة العامية لغة للتدريس والتعليم في المعاهد والجامعات ، فالكاتب - هنا- قد انطلق من قاعدة رخوة جدا مستندا على نموذج بسيط ومحدود ومعمما اياه على العالم اجمع ، وهذا لا يمكن، فالعربية لها جذور وتاريخ وهي اقوى من هذه الحملات الواهنة .
•3- يقول (( بعض المحاولات الجادة لتقعيد اللهجات العربية حتى تصير بمثابة لغات كاملة الاركان لها قواعد النحو والصرف الخاصة بها ))لا نعرف ما الذي يقصد به الكاتب ببعض المحاولات فانا لم اجد كتابا صدر يطالب بانفصال لهجة معينة، او يدرس نحو او صرف لهجة معينة، او وضع لها قواعد ، لا من علماء اللغة المغاربة او السوريين او المصريين فلو قلنا ان اللهجة المصرية اصبحت اللغة الرسمية فقواعدها بم ستختلف؟ هل ستنصب الفاعل مثلا ؟ هل سترفع المجرور ؟ هل ستلغي احكام الاستثناء ؟ ولعل الشيء الذي يثير الاستغراب ان الكاتب يدّعي احتضار العربية ، وان هذا الاحتضار ليس وليد اللحظة بل هو قديم قدم اللغة ، فاللهجات قديمة وليست حديثة العهد((واللغة العربية الفصحى التي يرمز اليها بـ(لغة سيبويه) لم تكن لغة التفاهم والتعامل اليومي بل اقتصرت على اقتراض الشعر))في حين يستدرك بقوله(( الا في فترة قصيرة ورقعة جغرافية محدودة بالجزيرة العربية )) ثم يتساءل وبرود تام (( ما الذي استجد حتى ننزعج اليوم من اقتحام اللهجات لحيز التعامل اللغوي بين العرب ))فالكاتب قد اغفل شيئا مهما الا وهو عامل الاختلاط اذ لم يعتد بلغة القبائل التي خالطت السنتها، واعتمدت على لهجات قلب الصحراء ، في حين ان اللهجات اليوم عبارة عن امزجة بين العربية والانكليزية والفرنسية فكيف سيضع نحوا وصرفا للهجة قد خالطتها العجمة ، هذا من جانب ، ومن جانب اخر، لماذا لا يدعو الكاتب الى ظهور لغة مشتركة تجمع بين هذه اللغات وليسميها (لغة العولمة) في وقت ينادي بانه يعيش في عصر العولمة ، التي تعنى بذوبان الحدود بين الدول وهيمنة ثقافة واحدة على العالم وانكماش مقومات ثقافات الآخر .
*الخطأ في نظرتنا للغة*يذهب الكاتب في قوله (( لكل من يتعذب من جراء تعلم اللغة او يشعر بعقدة نقص لعدم اجادته العربية لا تقلقوا ... فالعيب ليس فيكم ، ولكنه في اللغة التي لم تشملها سنة التطوير )) ثم يضيف قائلا ((انا اعتبر ان اللغة هي احد عناصر تخلف العالم العربي وان تحجر البعض في تناول قضية اللغة من اسباب عملية اجهاض النهضة))فالكاتب بهذه الدعوة يُقرر بان اللغة العربية لغة معقدة ، وهي عقوبة يحكم بها على من يخالف القوانين فلا يشعر بالاحباط كل من لم يتقن اللغةالعربية لان العيب ليس في شخص الفرد بل العيب في اللغة كونها لغة قديمة لا تواكب التطور ، في حين يقرر بعد ذلك ان اساس تخلف الوطن العربي باكمله اللغة العربية والتكلم بها ، ولا ادري ان كان العالم العربي جميعه متخلف، اذن كيف برز العلماء والادباء والباحثون من هذا العالم المتخلف ، اليس طه حسين عميد الادب العربي يتكلم العربية فهل هو متخلف ؟ ثم لا ادري ما هي المعايير التي اعتمدها في الحكم على اللغة بالتخلف ؟ وما هي معايير التخلف عنده ؟ اليس من التخلف ان نتخلى عن تراثنا وتاريخنا وحضارتنا ؟ أما حالة التحجر التي يعيشها العربي فهي حالة لا وجود لها الا عند العربي ، فعندما نسمع (عربيا) اذن متحجر ومتخلف لنهضة بلده، ثم يحاول الكاتب ان يخفف من حدة هجومه فيقول (( بعيد عن ذهني تماما هجر اللغة العربية لحساب اللهجات العامية ، فاللغة العربية لغة التراث ، ولجميع الشعوب القديمة ولهذه الحيثيات لا يمكنني ان اقف مع الداعين لهدم العربية لكنني اطالب باعادة النظر في القواعد الاساسية للغتنا)) فالكاتب اراد ان يخفف من حدة هجومه باستدراكه الذي يعد اخطر من حكمه بالتخلف، فهذه الدعوة عبارة عن نسف تراث باكمله ، فهل يقبل الكاتب ان تمس حضارته الفرعونية ؟ لا اعتقد انه سيسمح لشخص بمس هذه الحضارة ولو بكلمة ، اما تغيير قواعد النحو العربي لاجل ثلة يعدون انفسهم محافظين على اللغة ، وهذا برمته نسف لحضارة العرب عموما والاسلام ثانيا(حتى لا اتهم بالتعصب للدين).
*هل هناك لغة عالمية*هذا هو عنوان الفصل الثاني الذي يحاول الكاتب بوساطته الاجابة عن سؤال مفاده : هل هناك لغة عالمية ؟ وفقا لاستنتاجات الكاتب يقرر بعد بحثه في التاريخ ان الاهمية التي تحظى بها اللغة العربية انعكاس لقوة الدولة ،او الحضارة التي يستعملها ، فعلى الرغم من الهيمنة التي تحظى بها اللغة الانكليزية او بمعنى ادق (اللغة الامريكية)فاننا لا نستطيع ان نقول انها لغة عالمية يفهمها الناس في العالم ، لكن عدد من يجيدون الانكليزية في العالم لا يمكن معرفته بدقة ، بيد ان التقدير الجزافي هو مليار انسان يعيشون في العالم والفضل في ذلك يرجع الى هيمنة الولايات المتحدة الامريكية التي اتخذت اللغة الانكليزية لغة رسمية منذ انشائها في عام 1776م ،فهيمنت اللغة الانكليزية على الندوات واللقاءات الدولية ، ويرجح الكاتب ، ان هذه الهيمنة والنجاح الذي حققته اللغة الانكليزية لا يعزى فقط للهيمنة الامريكية ، وانما يعزى الى السهولة الشديدة في قواعد اللغة ، فقد نجح علماء النحو الانكليزي الى غربلة اللغة وازالة شوائبها ،وهذه دعوة مبطنة من اجل تصفية اللغة العربية من شوائبها وغربلتها حتى تكون سهلة طيعه له ولامثاله الذين هيمنت عليهم الافكار الاستعمارية، والذي يدعو اليه الباحث ليس افكارا عربية بحتة اصيلة انما لها جذور استعمارية صهيونية من اجل هدم اصالة اقدم لغة في العالم ومن ثم اضعاف الاسلام بنحو عام.
*رسالة الى حراس الضاد*اما الفصل الثالث حمل في طياته تهديدات مبطنة الى علماء اللغة والمحافظين وعدهم اكبر خطر يواجه اللغة العربية مسميا اياهم بـ( انصار التجميد ورفض التجديد) ، ولم يكتف بذلك بل اراد احداث فجوة بين صفوف علماء اللغة ، مقررا ان اللغة بحاجة الى انتفاضة وثورة ، فيقول (( فلغتنا في حاجة الى انتفاضة تحديثية عاجلة ... والا فانها قد تتعرض لخطر التقوقع وربما الاختفاء لا قدر الله ، فالعربية هي اللغة الحية الوحيدة التي لم يطرأ على قواعدها الاساسية اي تعديل منذ اكثر من خمسة عشر قرنا)) ثم يصور العقل العربي بانه لم يتطور ان لم يجنح للتطور معتمدا في ذلك على قوله(( ولان اللغة هي انعكاس لاحتياجات المجتمع في التفاهم والتعامل فلا يعقل ان تكون احتياجات المجتمع العربي الان مماثلة لاحتياجات سكان البادية قبل ظهور الاسلام )) فهل يعقل لنا اننا نفكر الان مثل البدو قبل الاسلام؟ هذا التاويل يحتاج الى اعادة نظر من الكاتب ، فمعناه الحرفي ان العرب اليوم عبارة عن اصنام او احجار لم تتطور معتمدا على نظرة العالم الغربي للعربي بانه بدوي يعيش في الصحراء ولا يعرف الحياة الحديثة ولهذا قُرر ان العربي اليوم صورة للعربي في عصور الجاهلية،وهذا غير صحيح ،فلولا العربية لما استطاع هذا الكاتب ان يصبح (وكيل وزارة) .
*هل العربية لغة مقدسة*يحاول الكاتب في الفصل الرابع ان يدلل على ان اللغة العربية ليست لغة مقدسة على الرغم من انها تدين باستمرارها ووجودها الى القران ....اليس هذا سببا كافيا لنجعل من اللغة العربية لغة مقدسة لان الله اصطفاها على باقي اللغات التي كانت منتشرة آنذاك ، وانزل بها لغة القران الذي يعد دستور الحياة جميعا ؟ في حين يذهب بعض اخر الى ان نزول القران باللغة العربية قد اثر سلبا عليها ، لان النظر الى العربية على انها لغة مقدسة كان سبب جمودها وتحنيطها ، فيدعو الكاتب في هذا الفصل الى ان نتعامل مع اللغة كما يتعامل بقية البشر مع لغاتهم ونتخلى عن فكرة كون العربية لغة القران.
*المسيحيون والاسلام*حاول الكاتب في الفصل الخامس ان يقضي على قدسية العربية بوساطة ابراز دور المسيح في خدمة العربية وتطويرها ، ابتداءا من الحقبة السابقة للبعثة ، حتى العصر الحديث ،وفي كل المجالات ، بتدءا من نشاة الكتابة الى الادب والترجمة الى الطباعة والصحافة ، ولا ادري ماالذي يصبو اليه الكاتب عبر تصليب اللغة العربية وتشويهها والطعن باصالتها وطمس معالمها .
*المتنبي يخاف من الاعراب*اما الفصل السادس فجاء تحت عنوان ( المتنبي يخطئ في الاعراب ) فكانت هذه النقطة هي التي ركز عليها الكتاب والح عليها ، فبدأ الفصل بايراد الاسباب التي تجعل العرب يعشقون لغتهم واجملها بما ياتي :-
•1- اللغة التي نزل بها القران .
•2- اللغة التي خلّف بها السلف تراثا عظيمة .
•3- لغة جميلة تتميز بموسيقية تلقائية تطرب الاذان .
•4- لغة اشتقاقية لها مرونة وسهولة في استخراج الكلمات والتراكيب الجديدة .
هذه جملة من الاسباب التي تدعو العربي الى ان يعتز بعربيته فلا نجد فيها اية مبالغة او مجاملة للغتنا او تعصب لها لكنه يتساءل بنحو غريب فيقول (( من المفروض ان هذه المقدمات تؤدي الى نتيجة ايجابية،وهي تمسك العرب بالتعامل بهذه اللغة،ورفضهم لاي وسيلة اخرى للتعبير عن انفسهم لكن الواقع اننا هجرناها في تعاملاتنا اليومية ... والسبب في ذلك يعود الى صعوبة العربية وتعقيدها ، فالفصحى لا تلائم مقتضيات التفاهم ونقل المعلومات وتفسير حقائق العالم ...وعندما شعر العرب بذلك استبدلوا العاميات بها )) السؤال الذي يثار هنا هو : من استبدل اللغة العامية باللغة الفصحى ؟ اليست هذه الدعوات الى الاستبدال متأصلة في الباحثين المصريين عموما ابتداءا من الدعوات الى استبدال شكل الكتابة الافقية الى العمودية وانتهاءا بهذه الدعوة ، ثم يستنتج اشياء لا اظن انها تؤول كما صورها فاستعمال اللهجات ليس وليد الحاضر بل هو قديم ، ويستشهد بقول المتنبي :
وكلمة في طريقي خفت اعربها فيهتدي الي فلم اقدر على اللحنفالمتنبي يقول انه خاف ان ينطق بلغة عربية سليمة اثناء مطاردته خوفا من ان يكتشف الناس هويته وهذا يدل على ان النطق بلغة سليمة يدل على ان المتكلم شخص غير عادي وخارق للعادة فالنطق الخطأ هو القاعدة ومن لا يخطأ هو الاستثناء )) فلماذا لا يفسر على ان المتنبي دخل ارضا اجنبية لا يسكنها العرب فخاف من استعمال العربية الفصحى ، فذاك تاؤيل ضعيف .
*شيزوفرينيا لغوية*ياتي الفصل السابع من الكتاب ليبرز حالة الازدواجية اللغوية التي يعيشها العالم العربي وخطورتها فيقرر ان اللغة العربية مصابه بمرض الشيزوفرينيا فيقول: (( ان حالة الشيزوفرينيا اللغوية في الماضي كانت مقصورة على شريحة القادرين على القراءة والكتابة وهي شريحة محدودة في المجتمعات العربية القديمة بينما هذه الحالة اتسعت مع انتشار التعليم وهي تكلف العقل العربي ارهاقا ذهنيا يحط من قدراته ، كما تشتت من ملكاته الفكرية ، فالعربي مهدد بانفصام في التفكير : هل يفكر بالفصحى ام بالعامية ؟ وكالعادة يرجع الكاتب السبب في هذه الحالة الى صعوبة اللغة العربية وقواعدها . 
*اللغة بين العامية والتحنيط*ويحمل الفصل الثامن عنوان (غاية اللغة وفيه يؤكد ) الكاتب على ان اللغة وسيلة وليست غاية في حين يقرر ان المجتمعات العربية تشذ عن هذه القاعدة ، ويعد اللغة غاية تنشد في حد ذاتها ، فالعربي عاشق اللغة ومتيم بها لذاتها ليس لمجرد نقل المعلومات والتفاهم مع الاخرين ، ثم يحلل مضمون العربية ويتهم العقل العربي بانه يفهم اللغة على انها لغة شكلية تركز على الشكل فقط ولا تهتم بالمضمون !! فيقول: (( فاللغة العربية هي السبب في جعل العقلية العربية تركز على الشكل وتترك الجوهر وتميل الى المبالغات والكلام البعيد عن الواقع وانها السبب في نشر ثقافة الاذن والثاتر بالشائعات، وانها نشرت فلسفة اللف والدوران والالتواء في المجتمع بواسطة بلاغتها ، وتسبب في عدم اهتمامنا بالوقت لسذاجة الزمن فيها..)) ولا ادري على اي شيء استند الكاتب حتى يقدم جملة الاتهامات التي تهدم فيها بلاغة اللغة العربية وجمالها وادبها برمته ؟
اما الفصل التاسع فكان بعنوان ((ضد تحنيط العربية )) ويؤكد على ضرورة تطوير اللغة وخطورة تحنيطها ثم يقر (( ان تاريخ الفكر العربي زاخر بمحاولات التجديد والتطوير، لكنها كانت دائما تجد من يتصدى لها ويجنح في اجهاضها والدليل على ذلك انتصار مدرسة الكوفة على منطق مدرسة البصرة التي تعمل العقل فلو سلمنا بان اللغة لا تراقب عملية التجديد والتطوير وان اي لفظ يخطر ببال كاتب فانه سيتكلم به ويدخل في اللغة ، عندها سيتحقق ما يريده الكاتب وستنطمر العربية الفصحى وتحل محلها العربية المجددة التي تطالب بالحرية التامة ومن دون رقيب ، لكن ما لا تعيه ان هؤلاء المحافظون في كل زمان هم من حافظ لنا على اللغة ووفر لها الحماية من عبث العابثين ، فلا نستغرب ان يكون التجديد وفق اقيسة العربية واوزانها حتى لا نفتح الباب على مصراعيه للعابثين بالتراث ان يتلاعبوا به كما يحلوا لهم ، ويختم فصله بدعوة غريبة تتناقض تماما مع ما دعا اليه في فصول الكتاب فيقول : ((ادعوا الى التطوير بشرط الحفاظ على اللغة الفصحى وعدم استبدال اللهجات بها او عدم القضاء على اسس اللغة لان هذا يقطعنا عن تراثنا وثقافتنا ، ثم يدعو الكاتب النحاة والقائمين على اللغة لاعادة النظر في بعض موضوعات النحو وذلك لصعوبة فهمها واستيعابها من لدن المتعلم ومن اهمها :
•1- ان الكلمة تاخذ معناها من التشكيل وليس من موقعها في الجملة .
•2- النقص الغريب في حروف العلة .
•3- الوجوه الكثيرة لنطق الكلمة .
•4- الارقام واختلاف صورها .
•5- المفعول به .
•6- المثنى .
•7- جمع المؤنث السالم وتصريف الفعل الناتج عنه .
•8- كثرة المترادفات في اللغة العربية .
•9- التعدد المفرط لمعاني اللفظ الواحد.
ثم يختم دعوته هذه بقوله ((ان مثل هذا الانفصام لا يمكن ان يدوم الى الابد واخشى ما اخشاه ان تاتي بحلول جذرية تفصل بيننا وبين تراثنا ويكون حراس الضاد قد وصلوا الى عكس مقصدهم )) وكاننا نلمس في كلامه تهديدا مبطنا ان لم نذعن لمطالب من هم وراءه سوف ينسفون التراث باجمعه وبما فيهم اللغة التي يتمسكون بها ، لكن ما لايعيه الكاتب ان التراث العربي واللغة العربية امتن واقوى من هذه الدعوات لانها اولا لغة القران التي حفظها الله سبحانه وثانيا لها من الادب ما لا يستطيع الكاتب ولا اتباعه ان ينسفوه وكذا التراث الضخم الذي نتج عنها فليس من السهولة اقتلاع شجرة جذرها ممتد في اغوار الارض .
الاستثناء العربي ومع الفصل العاشر يصل الكاتب الى بنا الى نهاية المطاف ليخرج باستنتاج مفاده ان قضية الاصلاح ينبغي ان تشمل نواحي اللغة كلها دون استثناء ، ثم يشبه ذلك بتشبيه غريب فيقول: (( مثل العربي الذي يذهب الى طبيب غربي فيعطيه الطبيب دواءا مناسبا لحالته ، فيعترض المريض قائلا : هذا الدواء ينفع بلدك لكنه لا ينفعني لاني عربي ...للاسف نجد مواقف مشابهة لذلك العبثي عندما نرفض افكارا واردة من الخارج بادعاء انها تتناقض مع ثقافتنا وديننا .. واذا اقتصرنا على مجال اللغة فان التيار الغالب عندنا يقول كل لغات العالم قابلة للتطوير والاصلاح الا لغتنا العربية )) ولا ادري، اليس للنظريات الغربية اللغوية المترجمة مكانا بارزا بين الدراسات العربية؟ اليست النظريات الادبية الغربية مكانا مرموقا في لغتنا العربية ؟ و انني لم اصادف احدا ، رفض التوليدية او السياقية او السلوكية ، اليست هذه نظريات غربية ، لا ادري ما لهذا الرجل يتكلم وكانه لم يقرأ في مجاله ابدا ، اليس الدكتور احمد مختار عمر من زاوج بين النظريات الغربية والعربية في مجال الاصوات وكذا الدكتور تمام حسان ، ويختتم الكتاب بقول جميل ((اعلم ان الافكار الواردة بهذا الكتاب ستكون بمثابة خدمة لبعض الذين اعتادوا السير في الطرق المعبدة التي مهدها السلف منذ قرون طويله ويسير عليها كل من جاء بعدهم في حالة استكانه عقلية غريبة ))اظن ان الكاتب من خلال تاليفه الكتاب يدعو من يناصره الى تعبيد الطريق من جديد بعدما شعر وبعد مضي سنوات عمره هباءا اما لفشله الفكري او لمرض نفسي اراد بهذه المحاولة ان يخرج بنفسه الى الساحة اللغوية والادبية المصرية التي طالما زخرت برجالات ومفكرين لهم باع طويل في البحث العلمي وقد حصل على مراده ، لكن ليس بالنجاح ، وانما بدخول الدرك الاسفل من التاريخ . 
وعليه فان اللغة وعلى الرغم من الحملات الشعوبية المستمرة عليها منذ العصور المتقدمة ولغاية هذه الدعوة انما هي هواء في شبك لن تسفر حتى في خدش او شرخ بسيط في جدارها المتين لان للعربية جذورا عبر التاريخ دونت ايام العرب ، لذلك ستبقى العربية الفصحى لغتنا الاصيلة وسنحافظ عليها من براثن الصهيونية ومخالب الشعوبية .
مراد حميد عبدالله

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

هذه حلقة من التآمر على اللغة من العلمانيين وأعداء العربية...كفانا الله شرهم
وعربيتنا لغة مقدسة رغم أنف من يأبى ومن علوم الشرع وعليه من تناولها بسوء أو سب أو تآمر فهو كافر والله أعلم .

----------


## محمد محمود الشنقيطي

ما يضر البحر أمسى زاخرا ** أن رمى فيه غلام بحجر

----------


## أبو الخيرات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
بارك الله فيك هلا صورت لنا الكتاب ، فإنني أود أن أرد عليه كلمة بكلمة ، إن اللغة العربية لغة القرآن ومن نصرها فقد نصر القرآن ومن نصر القرآن فهو المنصور بإذن الله .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> بارك الله فيك هلا صورت لنا الكتاب ، فإنني أود أن أرد عليه كلمة بكلمة ، إن اللغة العربية لغة القرآن ومن نصرها فقد نصر القرآن ومن نصر القرآن فهو المنصور بإذن الله .


نصركم الله وجزاكم الجنة .

----------


## محمد المبارك

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
> بارك الله فيك هلا صورت لنا الكتاب ، فإنني أود أن أرد عليه كلمة بكلمة ، إن اللغة العربية لغة القرآن ومن نصرها فقد نصر القرآن ومن نصر القرآن فهو المنصور بإذن الله .


الموضوع منقول اخي ابا الخيرات 
بارك الله فيك
وفي الاخوة الكرام

----------


## أدهم محمد علي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته...
أخي الكريم.. جزاك الله عن العربية الجزاء خيره..
أما بعد..
فإن هذه الكلمات التي حاول فيها هذا المدعي الحط من عربيتنا إنما هي شهادة على عظم مكانتها ودورها في إخافة مفغوري الأفواه أمام بلاغتها وجمالها, وما كلماته إلا دليل عدم قدرته على إتقان أي من قواعد العربية.
لقد سمعنا كثيراً مما يشبه هذا الكلام ممن يدعون إلى اعتماد العاميات أو إلى إصلاح قواعد العربية, ولكن لم نر أحداً منهم يكتب مراده بإحدى العاميات, أو يؤسس لقواعد الإصلاح التي يدعيها, وهذي هي أكبر مناقضاتهم لذواتهم, فتخيلوا... رعاكم الله.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

لو كان هناك حكم شرعى لاستتيب هذا الرجل وعرض على السيف .
فمحاولته نغيير قواعد اللغة أو العبث بها محاولة لهدم أحد علوم الشرع وهذا زندقة وكفر يستتاب منه ...والله أعلم .

----------


## رياض الحسن

أنا شخصيا أضع ألف علامة استفهام على من يرفع شعاراً كهذا. فالدعوة لمثل هذا الهراء دعوة لسلخ الأمة المسلمة من قرآنها الذي نزل باللغة العربية.
وفكروا معي لمصلحة من ترفع هذه الدعوة؟ ومن المستفيد؟
واذا عرفتموه بانت لكم جلية الأمر.
ثم أي حياة ستحيا اللغة العربية بعد أن يمسخها باللهجات العامية وهو ينادي "لتحيا اللغة العربية". أليس هذا كلام من لا يحترم كلامه؟

----------


## باحث الكتب

العنوان خير دليل علی أن ال?اتب لا يعرف شيئا  لا عن علم اللغة و لا عن اللغة العربية ذاتها. و ربما أنه لقد ?ان عاجزا عن تعلم مبادئ النحو و هذا قد ساقه إلی هذا الهراء!!!
من علم إنجازات علم اللغة الحديث و علم الدلالة الحديث يعرف قيمة الخدمة التي قد عرضها سيبويه قبل الف سنة.

----------


## خنساء

جزاك الله خيرا,و هذا ما يذكرني بمحاولة بعض المستشرقين الذين حاولوا ان يشككوا باللغة والشعر عندما جاؤا بما يعرف بنظرية الشك,غير ان لغتنا ستبقى محفوظة ومعززة بالقران الكريم.

----------


## عمر الخوري

قد سئمت والله من ادعاءات صعوبة اللغة العربية التي أتى بها مؤلف الكتاب. 

------------------
ما هي اللغة التي تفضلونها على العربية؟ قد خرقتم لكم قومية فينيقية في لبنان وفرعونية في مصر. وقد رغبنا في تصديقكم حتى سمعنا رطانة الفرنسية من الفينيقيين وعجمة الإنكليزية من الفرعونيين. 

فابحثوا لكم عن أصول أخرى!


 ما الذي أرهقكم في العربية؟ أهي قواعد الهمزة أم حذف الألف اللينة أم التمييز بين الظاء والضاد؟

هلّا أخبرتمونا كيف تكتبون لفظة الـ o في الفرنسية: أتكتبون o أم eau أم au أم eaux أم ماذا؟ 
ثم أتحفونا هداكم الله وهدانا ـ لماذا تكتبون في الفرعونية الجديدة s وتلفظونها j كما هو الحال في usually ثم لماذا تكتبون gh وتلفظونها f ـ enough !  

ثم يا فينيقيون لماذا تقولون اليوم بأن الفينيقية الأصيلة هي الإنكليزية؟




أراكم تستثقلون الإعراب وتعدونه تخلفاً. ودليلكم أن الإنكليزية والفرنسية لا تعرف الإعراب. فما رأيكم بالألمانية؟ أليست من لغات العالم المتحضر الذي ترجون أن يقبل بالسيادة عليكم! أليس لسان كنط وهيغل وشوبنهاور ونيتشه وفرويد الألمانية؟ ألم تكن الألمانية لغة العلم مطلعَ القرن العشرين. 

- الألمانية الإعراب فيها أصعب من العربية التي نبذتموها! إليكم بعض الأمثلة:

في العربية تقول أمشي مع الرجلِ ـ أمشي مع المرأةِ (في الحالتين الحركة هي الكسر)

أما في الألمانية فإنك ترى العجب:

"أمشي" معناها في الألمانية Ich gehe ـ والرجل  der Mann  ـ والمرأة  die Frau  ـ وحرف الجر مع  mit


 "أمشي مع الرجلِ" في الألمانية 


Ich gehe mit dem Mann.


أما "أمشي مع المرأةِ" ففي الألمانية


Ich sehe mit der Frau.


فكما ترى فإن حركة الإعراب هي هنا أداة التعريف التي تختلف باختلاف الجنس. والألمانية تعرف جنساً ثالثاً  هو الجنس الحيادي. كلمة "الطفل" معناها في الألمانية das Kind وهي من الجنس الحيادي.


جملة "أمشي مع الطفلِ" تصبح في الألمانية:

Ich gehe mit dem Kind.

وإليك المزيد:

الأطفال في الألمانية:  die Kinder ستتغير حركة الإعراب مرة أخرى!

أمشي مع الأطفالِ تصبح:

Ich gehe mit den Kindern.


الذكي معناها في الألمانية intelligent فإن جاءت صفة ظهر الإعراب في نهايتها

أمشي مع الطفلِ الذكيِّ تصبح:

Ich gehe mit dem intelligenten Kind.

وأكتفي بهذا القدر! (تصريف الأفعال مليء بالشواذات كحاله في الفرنسية (الفينيقية) والإنكليزية (الفرعونية).)

بعد أن ذكرت هذه الأمثلة التي تبين أن الإعراب في الألمانية أصعب منه في العربية أخشى أن يأتي الفينيقيون والفرعونيون والبابليون والسومريون والقرطاجيون الجدد فيقولوا: سبب تعاستنا هو  بساطة  اللغة العربية ــ يجب تعقيدها!

والسلام

----------


## عمر الخوري

مؤلف الكتاب شريف الشوباشي له مقابلة مع جريدة الشرق الأوسط اللندنية (المعروفة بميولها!)

(ويضيف ان الكلمة العربية تأخذ معناها من اعرابها، وهي سمة في كل اللغات القديمة، لكن الكلمة اليوم تأخذ معناها من موقعها في الجملة وتركيبتها، كما ان هناك كلمات لا يمكن ان نفهما مثل «قَتَلَت، وقَتَلْتِ، وقُتّلَتْ، وقَتّلَت، وقُتِلَتْ، وقُتَّلْتِ» لكثرة قراءاتها)


http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?is...article=245531

هو يرى في ميزة الإعراب ضعفاً (وهي موجودة  في الألمانية وكذلك في الروسية)
هو لا يعرف الفرق بين: الكتابَ قرأتُ وبين: قرأت الكتابَ.
أما حجة اختلاف القراءة لاختلاف الحركات فأسخف من أن يكلف عاقل نفسه الرد عليه.

----------


## محمد يسلم

من يقرأ هذا الكتاب يدرك أنه لا يستحق الرد عليه فصاحبه وإن كان ملما بشيء من الثقافة كقراءة بعض الصحف أو المجلات كمطبوعة ( الالمناك ) مثلا إلا أنها ثقافة ضحلة أبعد ما تكون عن العلم الراسخ والبحث الموضوعي الرصين فجهله بالعربية واضح حتى من عنوان كتابه الذي أخطأ فيه خطأ يدركه التلميذ في المراحل الأولى من التعليم الأساسي وهو جاهل كذلك بمادئ علم اللغة الحديث ولكنه يجدد محاولة يائسة بائسة فشل فيها قبله من هم أكثر منه ثقافة وعداوة للعربية والإسلام من المستشرقين وتلاميذهم وبقيت القصحى خالدة توحد العرب وتربط حاضر بماضهم المجيد

----------


## وليد الفراجي

_كناطح صخرة_يوما ليوهنها            فلم يضرها واوهى قرنه الوعل [/right]

----------


## محمد قاسم الجكني

لو وجد هذا من يعلمه درسا في العربية أو يعطيه دراسات لغوية مقارنة مع آخرين لعلم الحق ورجع أما علم أنها احتوت القرآن وايام العرب ووحدت العالم وترجمت معالم الامراطوريات 
أما علم هذا أنها لغوة مكثفة المعاني والدلالات والصور والبيان والبديع 
لو علم شهادات الغربيين وغيرتهم من لغتنا لما قال هذا الكلام المتنقص الدال على جهل صاحبه بلغته الام 
فهي باقية رغم الاعداء
 وإن اطهدها الاعداء فهي محفوظة حفظ هذا الدين القويم ما بقي السموات والارض

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

قل له : لماذا كتبتَ كتابك باللغة العربية ( الجامدة ! ) ؟؟!!
لقد هزلت حتى بدا من هزالها ............ كلاها وحتى سامها كل مفلس

ملحوظة : بعض الإخوة كَفَّر صاحب الكتاب، فما الدليل على كفره ؟

----------


## الودغيري محمد

السلام عليكم 

لم اقرا الكتاب , لكني قرات بعض التعليقات عليه , اعتقد ان الهجوم على صاحب الكتاب اخذ نسبة كبيرة من الردود , حسب فكرتي الاولى حول الموضوع , فصاحبنا لم يلغ اللغة العربية ولم يتهجم عليها بل هاجم كتاب سيبويه وقد فعل ذلك ابن مضاء قبله وغيره . بمعنى بسيط ان النقد كان ينبغي ان يتوجه الى مضمون الكتاب بالتصحيح . ولقد قرأت كلاما حول الفينيقيين خصوصا , وهو من بعض ما استفز معرفتي باللغة العربية ,  والرد هو ان اسم الفينيقيين هو الاسم الذي اطلقه الاغريق على العرب الكنعانيين الذي قدموا من الجنوب الشرقي للجزيرة العربية الى شواحل شرق المتوسط واللغة الفينيقية لغة عربية لم تحافظ على الحروف الحلقية والخط الفينيقي هو في الاصل خط المسند وكذا الارقام الحسابية قادمة من خط المسند  , هذا كله وغيره انتقل الى الاغريق  ,   ولقد انتقل الفينيقيون من الجنوب  الشرقي للجزيرة العربية  الى الشمال الغربي اي الشام عبر مراحل تاريخية متأثرة بالجفاف والتصحر ولابد ان تكون قبائل اخرى قد انتقلت معهم واخذت الهجرة معهم محور اليمن الحجاز ثم الشام ومحور الخليج والعراق ثم الشام ثم المحور الثالث جاء عبر بحر العرب وزنجبار ثم راس الرجاء الصالح الى شمال افريقيا واوروبا ثم المتوسط فسواحل الشام . لقد انتقلت الحضارة العربية الاف السنين قبل مجيء الاسلام الى اوروبا وشمال افريقيا وجنوب اسيا حين كانت هذه البقاع خالية من بني البشر , ان الفينيقية لغة عربية ومنها وعنها برزت السريانية , اما العبرية والنبطية فليست الا لهجات عربية متطورة  . انتقلت ايضا اللغة والحضارة العربية الى بلاد فارس وشواطئ الهند والحبشة , اللغة العربية وموطنها الاصلي هو اليمن كانت موجودة وفاعلة قبل مجيء الاسلام ونزول الوحي , اما العربية التي كتب بها القران الكريم وخطها في الاصل هو خط الجزم المقتطع من الخط المسند  الذي سيتحول فيما بعد الى خط النسخ والى الخط الكوفي هي محور البحث العلمي بعد نزول الوحي ونشأة العلوم المرتبطة بالقرآن  الكريم , علوم اللغة وعلوم الفقه وعلوم الحديث وعلم القراءات . ان تقعيد قواعد اللغة العربية  على جميع المستويات الخطي والصوتي والصرفي والنحوي و البلاغي والمعجمي  الخ من داخل لغة القران الكريم  قضية طبيعية , لكن الى اي حد كانت  تلك القواعد صحيحة علميا ؟ فاللغة موضوع ووصفها بقواعد  معينة موضوع اخر . تعد نظرية سيبوية في اللغة قمة الابداع الفكري النحوي العربي , فنظرية سيبويه جاءت جاهزة مكتملة جامعة لما سبقها سواء في العصر الجاهلي او الاسلامي , اذ لا يعقل ان يخاطب الله سبحانه وتعالى قوما بلغة لا يفقهونها فالعكس هو الذي حدث , اي ان كلام الله تعالى جاء متحديا القوم فيما هم متفوقون فيه , ولا تكونوا بسطاء في تفكيركم وتعتقدون ان العرب لم تعرف النحو والبلاغة والعروض والاعراب والخط الا مع الخليل وسيبويه وخلف الاحمر ويونس ابن حبيب الخ ؟  ان مقارنة بسيطة بين الخط الحبشي القديم والخط الفينيقي وخط التيفناغ والخط المسند والخط الجزم ستكشف لكم مدى انتشار اللغة العربية ولهجاتها في زمن كانت الحضارة الاغريقية لا زالت لم تظهر او في طور التبلور والظهور . ليست قواعد سيبويه في  اللغة العربية  الا  محاولة لتقنين العربية  , محاولة كتب لها الحياة لمدة 12 قرنا على الاقل , وقد عرفت استدراكات واضافات وشروح وتفسيرات والفيات و حواشي  بل ومحاولات للتجديد , كلها لم تنجح في تحريك قواعد سيبويه او كتابه وجاءت محاولات اخرى في العصر الحديث على شكل نظريات ومناهج و مدارس لسانية , ايضا كلها لم تفلح , لكن هذا لا يعني ان قواعد سيبويه لن تتزحزح في المستقبل , بل انا اعتقد ان نظرية سيبويه ستدخل متحف التاريخ في هذا القرن 21 , والسبب في ذلك يعود الى اننا مع قواعد سيبويه لم نستطع حوسبة اللغة العربية او برمجتها الى يومنا هذا , والحقيقة اننا وصلنا الى مفترق الطرق وكتاب سيبويه يضم الكثير من الاخطاء العلمية ووجب علينا فعل شيء ما , وهذا ليس من اختصاص محبي اللغة العربية وانما هو عمل اهل الاختصاص ومن اختصاص اهل القرار . ان قواعد سيبويه استفادت من اصول الفقه وعلم الحديث وعلم القراءات , لكن هذا لا يعني ان العربية انجبت عقلا مثل عقل سيبويه واصابها العقم . الانسان قادر على الابداع في اي زمان اذا ما توفرت له شروط الابداع . وهذا لا يتعارض مع مبادئ الدين الاسلامي في الاجتهاد , وليس عيبا القول ان سيبويه اخطأ في هذه القضية او تلك . لان القواعد ابداع انساني وليس ابداعا الاهيا , والابداع الالاهي يتسم بالديمومة والاستمرارية اما الابداع الانساني فميزته التغير والخطا . 
تحية طيبة ودمتم بخير .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

تصدر للتدريس كل مهوس .... بليد تسمى بالفقيه المدرس
فحق لأهل العلم أن يتمثلوا ....ببيت قديم شاع في كل مجلس 
لقد هزلت حتى بدا من هزالها... كلاها وحتى سامها كل مفلس

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وأقول أيضا :
سوف ترى إذا انجلى الغبار ... أفرسٌ تحتك أم حمار
كحمار السّوء إن أشبعته ... رمح النّاس وإن جاع نهق
ولو لبس الحمار ثياب خزٍّ ... لقال النّاس: يا لك من حمار

----------


## محمد المبارك

مخطوط منظومة معلم الطلاب بما للأحاديث من الألقاب لابن زكري ...
ظ…ط®ط·ظˆط· ظ…ظ†ط¸ظˆظ…ط© ظ…ط¹ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط·ظ„ط§ط¨ ط¨ظ…ط§ ظ„ظ„ط£ط*ط§ط¯ظ?  « ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظ„ظ‚ط§ط   - ظ„ظ„ط¥ظ…ط§ظ… ط§ط¨ظ† ط²ظƒط±ظ? ط§ظ„ط?ظ„ظ…ط³ط§  ظ†ظ?.

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

قال أبو الطيب المتنبي :
كم من لئيم مشى بالزور ينقـلـه** لا يتقي الله لا يخشى من العـار
يود لو أنه للـمـرء يهـلـكـه ** ولم ينلـه سـوى إثـم وأوزار
فإن سمعت كلاماً فـيك جـاوزه ** وخل قائله فـي غـيه سـاري
فما تبالي السما يوماً إذا نبـحـت ** كل الكلاب وحق الواحد الباري
وقد وقعت ببيت نـظـمـه درر ** قد صاغه حاذق في نظمه داري
_لو كل كلب عوى ألقمته حجـراً ** لأصبح الصخر مثقالاً بـدينـار_
 فلا تسغرب ما يكتب أو تسمع. عش ترى ؟

----------

